# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  برنامه نویسی تحت وب با دلفی

## Iman_a13

من باید از کجا شروع کنم؟

30 تا شرکت خدماتی تصمیم دارند ثبت نام کارگران خود به صورت آنلاین انجام بدهند به صورتی که هر شرکتی که کارگری رو ثبت نام و استخدام می کنه در این سیستم ثبت بشه و اگر این کارگر برای ثبت نام به شرکت دیگری مراجعه کرد سیستم با گرفتن مشخصات اون آلارم بده و در صورت نیاز سوابق ثبت نام اونو نشون بده

حالا من می خوام بدونم که بهترین تکنولوژی برای اجرای این سیستم چیه و باید برم از کجا شروع کنم چیه یاد بگیرم لازم به ذکر من برنامه نویسی با دلفی win بلدم و چند تا برنامه دیتابیسی کاربردی نوشتم ولی تا حالا تحت وب یا شبکه چیزی ننوشتم .

باید برم دنبال intraweb - ajax - javascript ... نمیدونم تورو خدا بگید از کجا شروع کنم ممنون 2 تا تاپیکم زدم ولی هیچکی تحویل نگرفت

----------


## m-khorsandi

> intraweb - ajax - javascript


!
با اينتراوب شروع كن.
مستنداتی كه برای يادگيری IntraWeb موجود هست يكی اين هست و يكی هم كتاب الكترونيكی Dr.Bob. سئوالاتت رو هم اينجا ميتونی بپرسی و اگه بتونيم جواب ميديم.

----------


## Iman_a13

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیزمن با اینتراوب شروع کردم و یه برنامه کوچیک نوشتم حالا اگه بخوام اونو بزارم رو سرور که یه فایل exe که تازه باید یه بار هم f9 بزنی تا IE بازکنه که ما ببینیم یکی دیگه اینکه میشه یه مقدار ظاهر اونو بوسیله چیزی مثل تمپلت ها زیبا کرد آیا چیزی واسش وجود داره و اینکه وقتی رو سرور نصب میشه سرعتش چطوره ؟ببخشید زیاد سوال پرسیدم

----------


## Iman_a13

یه سوال دیگه این کتابهای دکتر باب رو از کجا دانلود کنم آدرسی دارید البته ببخشیدا

----------


## m-khorsandi

چيزی كه الان داری مينويسی يك برنامه‌ی StandAlone هست كه ميشه به راحتی اجرا و ديباگش كرد ولی برنامه‌ای كه مينويسی نهايتاً ميتونه به يك ISAPI extension يا Service Application تبديل بشه تا كاربر بتونه استفاده كنه. ISAPI با پسوند dll و Service Application هم با پسوند exe. برای ISAPI بايد از وب سروری كه از ISAPI حمايت ميكنه استفاده كنی و برای Service App هم مانند بقيه سرويس‌هایی كه مينويسی نياز به Install و  Run هست. شركت AtoZed ليستی از وب سرور‌هايی كه از ISAPI حمايت ميكنند رو منتشر كرده و   RealThinClient هم ابزاری رو در قالب VCL ارائه داده.

برای رابط كاربری، هم ميتونی از Template ها استفاده كنی (كامپوننت IWTemplateProcessorHTML) و هم از ابزار شركت TMS كه يك بسته مخصوص اينتراوب داره ( رو اينترنت هست)، مثال Features اينتراوب رو ببين، خيلی از ويژگی‌ها مخصوصاً اونهایی كه نياز داری رو پياده‌سازی كرده.






> یه سوال دیگه این کتابهای دکتر باب رو از کجا دانلود کنم آدرسی دارید البته ببخشیدا


كتابهای DR.Bob رو بايد بخری؛ Delphi 2007 for Win32 VCL for the Web Development

----------


## Iman_a13

واقعا ممنون از راهنماییتون تازه فهمیدم من هیچی نمیدونم این چیزایی رو که شما گفتید من باید برم راجب هر کدمشون یه عالم تحقیق کنم تا بدونم اصلا چیه و نقش من در ارتباط با اینا چیه مثل ISAPAو برای Service App هم مانند بقيه سرويس‌هایی كه مينويسی نياز به Install و Run هست. شركت AtoZed ليستی از وب سرور‌هايی كه از ISAPI حمايت ميكنند رو منتشر كرده و RealThinClient هم ابزاری رو در قالب VCL ارائه داده.

----------


## ghabil

ببین من خودم خیلی با اینتراوب کار کردم و خیلی هم دوستش دارم ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بیخیالش بشی و بری سراغ ASP.Net، اینتراوب خیلی بعید میدونم آینده ای داشته باشه.

ولی اگر هنوزم میخوای IW کار کنی اینم میتونی بخونی

----------


## kamran_dev

سلام به همه اساتید
یه سوال داشتم اگه میشه راهنمائیم کنید
من سه ساله که دلفی کار می کنم حالا میخوام برم سمت طراحی وب آیا می شه از دلفی 7 برای تمام مباحث asp.net استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## kamran_dev

دوستان کسی نیست ؟

----------


## ghabil

دلفی 7 اصلا از دات نت پشتیبانی نمیکنه که بخواد از asp.NET پشتیبانی کنه باید با از دلفی هایی که دات نت رو پشتیبانی میکنند استفاده کنی. یعنی دلفی 2007

----------


## gholamhassan

با سلام 
من قصد دارم یک برنامه با دلفی 7 بنویسم که بتونم از طریق کلاینت ها به بانک اطلاعاتی sql که روی سرور نصب است وصل شوم.

----------


## gholamhassan

با سلام 
من قصد دارم یک برنامه با دلفی 7 بنویسم که بتونم از طریق کلاینت ها به بانک اطلاعاتی sql که روی سرور نصب است وصل شوم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## maysam_ebi

> دلفی 7 اصلا از دات نت پشتیبانی نمیکنه که بخواد از ASP.NET پشتیبانی کنه باید با از دلفی هایی که دات نت رو پشتیبانی میکنند استفاده کنی. یعنی دلفی 2007


سلام دوست عزیز من راهنمایی های شما را دیدم واقعا خوشم آمد
من راجع به دیتا بیس اکسس توی وب سوال دارم میدونم توی مباحث هم هست اما همشون یه جوری بودند نفهمیدم
من یک برنامه دارم تحت ویندوز با دلفی 7 نوشتم و دیتا بیسش اکسس هستش و توی شبکه اینا مشکلی نداره اما وقتی میخوام روی هاست بزارم تست کنم برنامه دیتا بیس را نمیتونه پیدا کنه من باید چه کار کنم؟ :گریه: 
عاجزانه خواهش میکنم شفاف و دقیق بهم توضیح بدید گیر کردم بدجوری لازم دارم
با ado و jet4 ارتباط را برقرار کردم
خواهشا ساده توضیح بدید من یکم خنگ تشریف دارم
به میلم اگه پاسختون را میل کنید یک دنیا ممنون میشم
maysamebrahimi@gmail.com
امیدوارم منم بتونم کمکتون کنم

----------


## ghabil

من نفهمیدم برنامت تحت ویندوز هست یا تحت وب؟! یعنی با چی نوشتی؟ منظورت از هاست چی هست؟

----------

